# Something has happened to Tinker!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It might be serious!!!!

I don't know what has happened to him!!!!



I put angel wings on Archie....so he could be an....


"Arch Angel" for Christmas....

......and Tink wouldn't get out of the way!!!

He actually *WANTS* to have his picture taken!!! :w00t::w00t: Holy Cow!!! What a change!!

View attachment 99271


View attachment 99272


View attachment 99273


View attachment 99274


:HistericalSmiley: I tried getting all angels and Tink just wouldn't move....I even pushed him away!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew! For a moment I feared something unpleasant happened to him. He is so cute. Maybe he has turned over a new leaf, maybe he has decided to protect his buddies from the camera lady, maybe some other dog sneaked into your house when you weren't looking.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL " us boys sticks togedder momma"


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:w00t::w00t: You had me thinking something serious happened:w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Look at your boys, they are just soooooo cute. "Arch Angel" love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Tink is so cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tinker -- tell you Mom that you were just being an Angel too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tis the season for miracles! You have yours! LOL! What a sweet face he has!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just adore Tink!! I'm glad he was so 'ready for his closeup' today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:eek2_gelb2::faint::smheat: Pass the smelling salts. I too thought something untoward happened to Tink. So relieved he's okay and shocked that he's suddenly liking the limelight. :blink: Like the NY State Lottery campaign "Hey, you never know." :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Handsome Tinky! Just handsome


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to respond to all the posts but I had to respond and say I am so happy for Tinker and his photo shoot! He looks amazing Pat!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh! I felt my stomach drop. I am a Yorkie lover and Tink is soooooo cute. Quit scaring us like that!!! He has found His place. Move over Maltese!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tink Tink, you are such a little angel...even if you have no wings! (I bet Mommy will put them on your too...I know Ava was wearing them earlier...)


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Not nice, I thought something had actually happened, aside from Tink taking center stage!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Quick,look for the alien pod!

Aww we love seeing picies of Tink!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love that boy!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

well - he has learned that good things come from modeling..


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

It's simple....he's trying to tell you who the *REAL ANGEL :innocent:* is!!!!

He is so cute....I wish I could kiss his wittle face!!! :smootch:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw this on FB. 
Pat, I swear I think this is the first time I've actually been able to really see Tink's face in a picture lol He's adorable!! Shy but adorable. :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Tinker :wub: What a handsome little guy...so glad to see him loving pictures today!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Holiday spirit has got to Tink! :blink:
But don't fret, the spell should wear off by the New Year, 
and Tink should go back to ignoring the camera!
So take those group shots now!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Tink just felt the need to be the shining light this season! How could you object to photograph that adorable little face!?!?! Muah!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL! Did you put roast beef on your camera or something?! He really is a cutie, though...ears perked up and everything!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe he qualifies as "the littlest angel" this year! 
or he is just a "late bloomer." 
Enjoy yourself Tink---we love you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

God love Tinker, Pat I have to tell you, I love that dear little boy. Looking at him posing  So cute.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tink is adorable!! Is he feeling okay? Have you checked his temp?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tink: "mama, I am also an angel. Wook at my pwecious face" 

Too cute :wub:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i love that first picture! so innocent


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...I just LOVE this!! I bet there were tons of bells ringing that day. You know, every time a bell rings, and angel gets their wings. Tink you ARE an angel!


----------

